
A Dreaded Superbug Has Officially Arrived in the United States - victorbojica
http://gizmodo.com/a-dreaded-superbug-has-officially-arrived-in-the-united-1788584920
======
lioeters
The fact that this fungus is strongly antibiotic-resistant and so far has only
been found in healthcare settings, suggests it may be "iatrogenic" (resulting
from activities of healthcare professionals) - or at least that such settings
are vectors of infection.

"...a sweep of the Illinois patient’s hospital room revealed traces of C.
auris in his mattress, bedside table, bed rail, chair, and windowsill."

Scary stuff, considering the description of its effects on the human body, and
that we're only now beginning to be aware of its danger.

